# Canon outperforms Japanese peers in patents, again



## Eldar (Jan 15, 2014)

To those who are worried that Canon has stopped being innovative;

Canon has ranked amongst the top 5 patent holders in the US for more than 25 years. In 2013 Canon ranked as No.3 over all, with a total of 3.825 patents, which is an all time high. Canon has been the highest ranked Japanese company for the last 9 years.

http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-top-japanese-company-usa-patent-ranking-9th-year/#more-18388


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 15, 2014)

But they don't innovate. Ummmm, yeah, right. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 15, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> The proof of the pudding is in the eating - I'm still waiting for a 7D replacement or megapixel FF.



If Canon brings out 40 varieties of chocolate pudding, but you're allergic to chocolate and only eat vanilla pudding, you won't eat any of Canon's pudding. 

People who suggest that Canon is not innovating are defining innovation as releasing the specific product(s) that _*they personally*_ want. It's fine to say that Canon isn't bringing out anything that benefits you, but to say they aren't innovating simply isn't true.


----------



## tiger82 (Jan 15, 2014)

This is a double edged sword. Patent development means the technology is advancing. Patent hoarding can stifle competition as ideas are patented and shelved for years to prevent others from developing the same idea.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 15, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> This is a double edged sword. Patent development means the technology is advancing. Patent hoarding can stifle competition as ideas are patented and shelved for years to prevent others from developing the same idea.


Patents at this level is a kind of terror balance. The obvious use of patents is to stop the competition. The other, less obvious reason for having a patent portfolio of this size, but at least as important, is to prevent any of your competitors from going after you, if you violate a patent. Because if they do, you will have a patent portfolio representing all the ammunition you need to take them down, because they are bound to have violated some of yours. And the only ones getting rich in the process are the lawyers ...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 15, 2014)

Eldar said:


> To those who are worried that Canon has stopped being innovative;
> 
> Canon has ranked amongst the top 5 patent holders in the US for more than 25 years. In 2013 Canon ranked as No.3 over all, with a total of 3.825 patents, which is an all time high. Canon has been the highest ranked Japanese company for the last 9 years.
> 
> http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-top-japanese-company-usa-patent-ranking-9th-year/#more-18388



umm third most new patents but third least new products 

innovation doesn't do any good if it's all in the lab and marketing keeps it there ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2014)

Patents are the result of R&D that a company paid huge amounts of $$ for. They may file for a patent, but not put it into production for some very good reasons. Usually, its a matter of production cost. A patent might produce a wonderful lens, but if it costs $150,000 a copy to produce it, then it awaits some new manufacturing technology. 
I'd say that a patent is a way of protecting those millions of dollars spent in R&D. Most Japanese companies share patents or sell rights to use them, so I see no issue there. If you want to use something that another company paid to develop, you owe them some money.


----------

